# Hi Guys! Proud new TT Owner here!!



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd say a quick Hi to everyone here at the ******** - I've been so excited about getting my car and FINALLY she's mine!

Already I've found out lots of info from on here before buying, so thanks for that guys - I'm SO glad I went for a TT! :lol:

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome Mike


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Welcome to the TT Forum.
H.


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

And now I think I'm going to join the TTOC!

Good Call? 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and possibly the club. 8)


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

what are the best benefits of joining the ttoc? apart from all of the goodies!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

